# Tesla museum campaign exceeds fund-raising target



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

A museum dedicated to electricity pioneer Nikola Tesla is set to be built, after The Oatmeal website exceeded a target of raising $850,000.

Launched less than a week ago, the campaign was set up to buy Tesla's old laboratory in Shoreham, New York.

About 21,000 people have donated more than $900,000 (£570,000), with 39 days of the crowd-funding campaign to go.

The Serbian-American inventor is best known for his work on alternating current, radio, and electromagnetism.

"Wow, someone just donated $33,000 at the last minute and put us over our goal! $873,169 REACHED!" tweeted The Oatmeal creator Matthew Inman, who launched the campaign on the IndieGoGo crowd-funding website.

"With the matching grant from NY State, this puts us at $1.7m raised in six days to try and buy the property. FAN-GODDAMN-TASTIC," he added in another tweet.
Saving the lab

In 1905, Tesla built a 187ft (57m) tower in the town of Shoreham.

He hoped it would be a power station that would supply the entire world with free wireless electricity, prefiguring the wi-fi, 3G and other cable-free transmissions used in modern mobile phones, computers and cars.

But some time later, the scientist lost his funding, and in 1917 the Wardenclyffe tower was demolished to pay Tesla's debts.

A photographic film company bought the land and used it for nearly 48 years.

The site has recently been put up for sale, with an asking price of $1.6m.

A non-profit organisation, Tesla Science Center at Wardenclyffe, expressed interest, with plans to turn the old lab into a museum dedicated to the inventor.

But it had trouble raising money - and Mr Inman decided to help.

"The folks behind this project are a... non-profit organisation and they've spent the past 15 years trying to find a way to save this property," says the campaign's description on the crowd-funding site.

"This IndieGoGo account is linked directly to their bank and all the funds will go directly to them."

The non-profit group has to outbid another potential buyer "who wants to purchase the property [to] potentially tear it down or turn it into a retail establishment," Mr Inman wrote in his blog.


Full article here.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tesla’s Revenge: Filmmakers Kickstart Electrifying Docudrama About Cult Genius*

Inspired by maverick genius Nikola Tesla, Wil Cashen invented an electric pickup truck. Now the Los Angeles-based engineer and entrepreneur wants to pay homage to his role model by making a docudrama about the eccentric Serbian-American inventor.

Cashen’s film project Electricity: The Story and Life of Nikola Tesla, which is currently up for funding through Kickstarter, would help educate mainstream audiences about the brilliant scientist whose system for distributing free wireless electricity got squashed by established business interests led by Thomas Edison.

Writer Carol Bourgeois, who began researching Tesla 12 years ago and finally completed her final script early this year, told Wired by phone that when she interviewed people on the streets of Los Angeles, nine out of 10 drew a blank at the mention of the Tesla name.

“It’s time for him to shine,” she said, citing several incidents in which the obsessive-compulsive Tesla got cheated out of profits and patents. “This is a dude that got screwed and didn’t get a penny for any of his patents. That’s where our passion comes in.”

The movie will feature dramatic re-enactments, interviews, vintage film sequences and archival photographs filmed in slow-panning “Ken Burns style,” according to project rep Zach Taiji. Kickstarter funders can snag cool swag including Nikola Tesla action figures.



Full article here.


----------



## mauriek (Aug 26, 2012)

Tesla deserve more..truly genius, created many thing that directly benefit mankind. Tried to supply our world with free wireless electricity over 100 years ago..awesome.

some of us only know his name from a weapon in Command and conquer game..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 26, 2012)

Tesla was a genius. That tit Edison ruined him


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 26, 2012)

Tesla never existed! LIES! All LIES!

Edison IS God, bow down!

US invented everything, the world would not exist without US...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> US invented everything, the world would not exist without US...





> On 30 July 1891, at the age of 35, Tesla became a naturalized citizen of the United States. He told many of his companions that he valued the citizenship more than any scientific honors that he had acquired


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> US invented everything, the world would not exist without US...



We invented everything, the world would not exist without us. 

Is that what you mean or is this just blind hatred and ignorance for a particular country?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2012)

I've seen countless documentaries about Tesla.  A total enigma of a man.

I'm sure my factual views have been contaminated by the film 'The Prestige'.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 28, 2012)

Since this is a "Tesla" thread....

[yt]aKWPht3fU-o[/yt]

Oh; The jimmies, that rustle, we will rustle them some more. Just not right yet....


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2012)

tesla was theeee man.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Tesla was a genius. That tit Edison ruined him



It wasn't just Edison but the person(s) funding his work because Tesla intended to make electricity free to the World.
There was lots of money to be made in Edison's form of combustible electricity.

So now here we are polluting our World.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 29, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> It wasn't just Edison but the person(s) funding his work because Tesla intended to make electricity free to the World.
> There was lots of money to be made in Edison's form of combustible electricity.
> 
> So now here we are polluting our World.



It was JP Morgan who was funding the tower.  He pulled funding because there would be no profit in it.

Nikola Tesla is a highly underrated man.  I barely remember learning about him in school, all I remember was learning about Edison.

Tesla deserves the museum, he also deserves to be taught in schools.


----------

